# designing chest of drawer rails



## Shortcut (Jan 25, 2010)

I am designing a chest of drawers for a bedroom and would like some help please.

The frame will be post and rails with panel inserts for the sides.
Two sets of small drawers at the top and three full width drawers underneath.

I am confused as to the type of drawer support structure that should be used.
Some books show a full support frame with the back and front rails stub tennoned into the posts at each drawer position.
Others examples show a short side rail but tennoned into the front rail and screwed with a single screw into the back post, with an expansion slot for movement.

Does it matter?
Or is there some reason that I can't see why one method would be used as opposed to the other.?

Shortie


----------

